# West Palm Beach - Fly-fisherman - New to forum



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

sylversyde said:


> Hi everyone - I'm a new member and am West Palm Beach based. I fish out of a Riviera Beach marina opposite Peanut Island. Hit me up if anyone wants to go light tackle or fly-fishing. Happy to host on my 23' BlackJack bay boat. Also curious to connect with other local skiff aficionado's as I look to learn more.


Welcome, are you new to WPB? I could give you some pointers around the area.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty sure Scott Hamilton is still guiding in that area and he’s always specialized in offshore fly fishing if you can’t find anyone… A single trip would get you well started.
Along with Hamilton the Palm Beach fishing Club is a big deal there and a great place to hook up with well skilled anglers (that’s how I learned down here in Miami all those years ago with the Tropical Anglers Club).

If you do contact Hamilton.. tell him I said Hi… haven’t spoken with him in years…


----------



## sylversyde (11 mo ago)

@lemaymiami Thanks! Yes, Scott comes up frequently as a referred local expert. I spoke with him just recently and he is indeed still guiding. Will go out with him this Spring for sure. Appreciate the tips, thank you.


----------



## Paul Murray (10 mo ago)

sylversyde said:


> Hi everyone - I'm a new member and am West Palm Beach based. I fish out of a Riviera Beach marina opposite Peanut Island. Hit me up if anyone wants to go light tackle or fly-fishing. Happy to host on my 23' BlackJack bay boat. Also curious to connect with other local skiff aficionado's as I look to learn more.


I live in Palm Beach Gardens and fish in the Loxahatchee River. I run a Release Classic 15. Hit me up if you wanna trade off.
Cheers-Paul
772-696-2576


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

sylversyde said:


> @lemaymiami Thanks! Yes, Scott comes up frequently as a referred local expert. I spoke with him just recently and he is indeed still guiding. Will go out with him this Spring for sure. Appreciate the tips, thank you.


I've been fishing with Scott almost 20 years. He was on the Millhouse podcast recently. He's still getting it done.


----------



## sylversyde (11 mo ago)

Nattybluedread said:


> Welcome, are you new to WPB? I could give you some pointers around the area.


Much appreciated! 👍


----------



## Cody Taylor (Nov 10, 2015)

Go play in the dock lights. That is hard to beat!


----------



## Reddfin (Sep 23, 2009)

I live on intracoastal in Lake Park up the street just south of Bay Reach. Nice mini marina with under water light. I fish dock lights, bridges, the inlet and a secret tarpon spot are all within easy reach. If you want to try some snook on a fly at my complex there's a ton of them under the light but most are just under slot. Im looking for a skiff but I may as well save and wait for a Sabine Micro with these crazy skiff prices I have come across lately. Longtime member of WPB Fishing Club. Need to renew now that there are meetings at the clubhouse again.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I have a condo right there on a canal in North Palm Beach. 
I keep the Mako there sometimes.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm a 30+ year member of the wpbfc. Great organization. Unfortunately the clubhouse and parking lot fill up fast for the meetings.


----------



## Billfisher56 (Apr 22, 2019)

you have the perfect boat for it, definitely give the Loxahatchee a try at night and hit some dock lights up past the railroad bridge.


----------

